# Progress pics!!!



## kyles (Jun 5, 2005)

Here I am, the first pic was taken in September when I was more enormous than I am now - 40 pounds heavier, the second was taken Friday. Only 70 odd pounds to go now


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh my gosh, kyles! 
You are looking fantastic - I am so impressed!!!!!

Is it time for some more Jo Malone, perhaps?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 5, 2005)

Fantastic Kyles!!!!! Keep up the good work, Congratulations.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2005)

alright Kyles...Great job...your looking wonderful...

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jun 5, 2005)

Double WOW!!!!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 5, 2005)

Kyles keep it up, you are doing fantastic.  You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 5, 2005)

Kyles, you look great!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Heat (Jun 5, 2005)

*YAY!!! Kyles!!*

Wonderful!! That is  awesome before and after pics.  You are doing  great!! Congrats!! Are you also doing excercises? Im looking for a great inner thigh excercise!! and others, But, right now inner thighs im trying to concentrate on. LOL


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8613

This is our "weigh in" thread  - lots of great stuff here, heat!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2005)

Kyles:

Wow!  That's great.  Only a fellow "loser" like me knows how hard it is to be successful!

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## kyles (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank you for your nice comments everyone. It's so good when you can see your weight come off!!! 

No perfume yet Jkath, my jeans and top in pic number two were my treat this month!!! Next month, Jo Malone, here we come.

Heat, to answer your question, I have been doing loads of exercise, swimming a couple of times a week as well as the gym. My instructor at the gym said to concentrate on cardio and on hamstring and glutes, and your inner thighs will benefit from the overall fat reduction - spot exercising don't work. There are machines for the inner thighs, but I don't use them much, coz I feel like I am at the gynaecologist!!! And they have a mirror in front, erk!!!!

The exercise is the biggest change in my life, it has been a lifestyle change rather than a diet. And one I need to stick to now for the rest of my life!


----------



## GB (Jun 5, 2005)

Kyles you look amazing!!! Way to go. You should be so proud of yourself. You are doing a great job. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Heat (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info Kyles and Jkath. But Jkath im a little on the shy side to talk about weight. But i have been reading the posts.  I'm really thinking of doing Tae Bo for cardio, and my excercise bike and stretches ofcouse. But whatever your doing Kyles keep it up its working great!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 5, 2005)

Kyles

You look fantastic! Im betting by your last picture you only need to lose 30-40 more pounds as you know a picture adds 10 pounds also as you exercise you gain some weight in muscle as muscle weighs more than fat and thats a good thing.I like to judge my weight by how my clothes fit. Honestly I think your more than half way there.
Keep up the good work.JP
PS. Im envious of your weight loss.Wish I could apply myself as good as you have.


----------



## Raine (Jun 5, 2005)

Way to Go!


----------



## middie (Jun 5, 2005)

kyles that is so awesome !! i'm so proud of you !! keep up the great work you're looking fantastic !!


----------



## luvs (Jun 6, 2005)

kyles! you look GREAT! good for you!
i'm Blessed in that i'm naturally very thin, but i read up on this forum just to see how you're doing.
obviously, you're doing really well!
keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## kyles (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone, you know Heat, I was so shy I didn't even know how much I weighed, seriously not been near a scale for four years. And I never thought I would be able to go on the internet and tell everyone how much I weighed!!! Ever!!! Making that first step really helped me.

And JP, because I am doing this to avoid type 2 diabetes, I'll keep going until my body fat percentage is at the right level, so you're right, in pounds I might not get to "goal" It's just a lot easier to talk in pounds, as it makes more sense than percentages!!! My body fat is going at about 3 - 5% per eight weeks, and my personal trainer expected it to go at 0.5% - 1%, so the old fashioned diet and exercise thing is working well!!!


----------



## luvs (Jun 6, 2005)

i could just give you a big 'ol hug, you know that, ky? 
i'm just soooooo proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zereh (Jun 6, 2005)

Kyles, you're beautiful in both pictures! But you're absolutely radiant in the 2nd.

Congratulations!! I know what a long, hard battle it can be.  Keep up the fabulous work. 

*hugs*
Z


----------



## mudbug (Jun 6, 2005)

Kyles, you look super.  Thanks for sharing your journey with us - it's an inspiration.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats Kyles......you look amazing!


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 6, 2005)

Kyles, I'm so proud of you.  You look wonderful!  I bet you're feeling great too!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 6, 2005)

WOW kyles - I'm extremely impressed.  Not only by your drop in pounds but by your perseverance of which I have none!!!!  One day hopefully - but you just might get me going.  Thanks for sharing this with us kyles.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 6, 2005)

You have really done great Kyles! I agree with what kitchenelf said about perseverance. I know I could have lost a lot more by now if I had stuck to some kind of plan. Keep up the good work!

 Barbara


----------



## MellieKay (Jun 7, 2005)

You are doing a great! Congrats on your progress!!!


----------



## TexCin (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow! You look great!


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 27, 2005)

Kyles! Congrats! you look fantastic! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## TheLemonSong (Aug 27, 2005)

Those are some great progress pictures!
I also post at www.johnstonefitness.com forums, and if you're interested in finding fitness information from normal people who have made the kind of changes you have I highly recommend checking that site out!  The folks are really friendly, and the information is top-notch...I know there are some others that post on these forums and those as well.
Keep up the good work, and don't forget to lift heavy !
-Andrew


----------



## jmcalla (Aug 28, 2005)

Agree with Lemonsong. He got me over on these forums by discussing this site in one of his posts over there. I start out my morning by reading John's update for the day. Most of the time they are just a hey what's up but sometimes his words are very motivational when he gets talking about not giving up.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 28, 2005)

Inspiring!


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi Kyles,

I am soooooo impressed, OMG!!! Way to go x 1000! Perhaps it's just my painfully shy side coming through, but I think you are so "brave" for posting your pics, I am so self conscious (I'll bare my soul and admit it) I doubt I could do it (post pics).

I am totally proud of you girl!!!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 29, 2005)

Good going!  I wish I'd have thought to take pics of myself at my heaviest, but like most fat guys I was pretty much in denial.  It's brave of you to post your pics, and it's an inspiration to those of us trying to lose weight and keep it off.


----------



## kyles (Aug 29, 2005)

For me, the scary thing was posting my weight. I had been in denial for so long, it was awful owning up to how fat I was, the pictures were a doddle!!!!

I'll post another one soon, as I have lost 15 pounds or so since that pic!!!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 29, 2005)

I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Aug 31, 2005)

*some progress*

Kyles, you inspired me to post some pic's of me







Before and During (KYLES, ADDED ONE OF ME STANDING)


----------



## kyles (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow that's a big diffference around your neck and shoulders! Next time you'll have to post one of you standing up, because I bet the biggest difference is around your middle!!! You've done really well!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 1, 2005)

Good job SpiceUmUp - (I see man - me always thought woman - sorry)

Big difference - good job!!!!!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank goodness Mrs Spice always thought Man


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 1, 2005)

Great job, spice!  You should be really proud of yourself!


----------

